
Signs of price truce push Lyft, Uber higher - rectang
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-lyft-results-research/signs-of-price-truce-push-lyft-uber-higher-idUSKCN1UY1HM
======
rectang
Now that established players like the taxi companies have been driven out and
a duopoly has taken hold, the remaining behemoths can practice price
collusion.

To paraphrase Leona Helmsley: Marketplace competition is for the little
people.

The tech industry loves "free markets", not because of their theoretical
benefit in fostering innovation, but because undefended marketplaces are
vulnerable to network-effects hacking. Winning through great technology is
hard, so what flourishes as a business model? Rent seeking.

